# Moebius Wonderfest Announcements



## rkoenn

Frank made a presentation today about Moebius's upcoming plans for the next year and 2013. He has the license now for the original BSG series and the first product is a Cylon raider (I think, I don't know much about the show). He also will be producing a Herman and Grandpa Munster pair in an original Aurora scale I believe, the prototypes on display were a big larger then the product will be. He also is going to rerelease the classic Forgotten Prisoner kit probably from new tooling but I don't know. The Bride is on the boat and should be on the street within 2-3 weeks. Mars Attacks will be late in the year and there was no models or information about it. He had a raffle and gave away more than a dozen kits, some only in plastic bags, but the top prize was 3 or 4 packaged Bride kits for those lucky ticket holders.


----------



## Dazed

more great stuff to look forward to...


----------



## Richard Baker

The BSG-TOS license to me is the real big news- with their attention to detail and accuracy brought to bear on these subjects we will finally see these subjects done right!


----------



## TIEbomber1967

Thank you for posting those images and giving us the great news about Moebius getting the original Battlestar Galactica license. It's really something to look forward to. I wish the first model from the license would have been the Galactica herself, but I can wait...

No, no I can't!

But I'll have to.
Thanks again for the news.

P.S. Did Moebius bring the Pegasus by any chance? Any more photos would be appreciated.


----------



## Edge

Grinning ear to ear about the BSG license! Can't wait to see an accurate kit of the Galactica!


----------



## Trekkriffic

The Herman and Grandpa Munster figurers truly bear an amazing likeness to the actors. 
And Moebius getting the BSG license spells more great news for the modelling community!


----------



## djnick66

all of it looks good to me. I would think for the Prisoner it would be easier just to have Revell run the original mold (the way Atlantis did for Zorro and the Tyrannosaurus Rex kits). But, who knows...


----------



## hal9001

Well....my big excitement is the Forgotten Prisoner! :woohoo: Not a BSG fan. There! I said it. 

Oh, and the Grandpa/Herman kit is exciting too!

hal9001-


----------



## Scorpitat

Open the pod bay door Hal. LOL J/K :wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever

With the BSG TOS license, why do the Raider? If that is the example of the Moebius version, it doesn't look any better than the Revellogram version.
There is so much more subject matter than this.


----------



## Xenodyssey

I have to agree about doing the Raider first. If the tooling for a new TOS Galactica would be too expensive or time consuming to start the franchise off why not model something that hasn't been available as an injection kit like the Landram or the Galactica shuttle?

Other than that Herman and Grandpa look good as does the house painted up.

Thanks for the news!


----------



## rkoenn

The pamphlet Moebius was handing out with 2012/2013 products said they would be doing a Galactica, Viper, and of course the Raider from the original series.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Somebody ask Frank about the large scale B-9 Robot, go or no-go!


----------



## rkoenn

Ductapeforever said:


> Somebody ask Frank about the large scale B-9 Robot, go or no-go!


I didn't hear him mention it at all and there was nothing in the fancy pamphlet he was giving out.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Ask him directly. He'll either answer, ....or do a little dance, make a little love...get down tonight! (Sorry slipped into a Disco Moment....)

Also status on 1/35th scale Space Pod and Chariot......


----------



## seaQuest

An accurate TOS Galactica? *shiver*


----------



## SpaceCrawler

Nothing on a big Lost in Space robot? 


Sean


----------



## irishtrek

The question for the Galactica kits is what scale will each one be, will the Galactica her self be the same scale as the new one they already got out or a different scale???:woohoo:


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

Kroen:

Thank you for posting the announcements and excellent pictures. 
Looking forward to the "Munsters" kits.


----------



## Ductapeforever

irishtrek said:


> The question for the Galactica kits is what scale will each one be, will the Galactica her self be the same scale as the new one they already got out or a different scale???:woohoo:


Frank has already said the same as previously released.


----------



## HabuHunter32

I'm glad there will be a Munsters figure kit of Herman and Grandpa! Looks like an Adam (Creaturekid) sculpt to me! Can't wait for this one! 1313 Mockingbird Lane looks great as well! :thumbsup:

I think its great news that Moebuis got the original BSG license! The Raider looks to be the Monogram kit. I hope the new kit will be a new mold in the same scale as the new BSG kits. Repoping the Monogram kit would be a disapointment. A new Galactica is what I am looking forward to!:thumbsup:

The Forgotten Prisoner is a surprise! I didn't think it was rare enough right now to warrent another rerelease. The Polar Lights repops are still available at reasonable prices or perhaps not. I have not looked lately. Good news just the same!

I wish there was news on the 1/35 Chariot and Pod kit! Been waiting a long time on that one. Somewhat uncharacteristic for Moebius!


----------



## Xenodyssey

Check Cult's site as well, there is other news there, such as a larger Batpod model with a Catwoman figure riding it....

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=22647


----------



## miniature sun

I suspect the use of the Monogram Raider kit is purely for illustration purposes as the molds or indeed the masters for the new kits are still being worked on.
It's not unusual for model companies to use rival products like this, Tamiya have been using pictures of Dragon kits on their own website in lieu of upcoming originals.


----------



## djnick66

Even the Polar Lights Forgotten Prisoner routinely brings $75 or so on eBay these days


----------



## falcondesigns

miniature sun said:


> I suspect the use of the Monogram Raider kit is purely for illustration purposes as the molds or indeed the masters for the new kits are still being worked on.
> It's not unusual for model companies to use rival products like this, Tamiya have been using pictures of Dragon kits on their own website in lieu of upcoming originals.


It's not a Monogram kit,it is a resin Studio Scale model.


----------



## Hunch

Would that mean they are putting out a larger scale version of the raider?
That resin studio scale kit either has issues or was patterned from a different studio model than I have reference pics for. There are obvious greebly differences, panels are wrong shape/place etc. This is probably why it appears to people that it is the monogram version. It will be VERY nice to have a GOOD kit of Galactica TOS.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Not being a Galactica fan, I must admit I am very disappointed in Wonderfest announcements.
The 1/35th Scale Space Pod and Chariot, and The Large B-9 was the only news I was interested in.
I guess Frank's done with the Irwin license.


----------



## rkoenn

Jeff Yagher sculpted the Munsters figures. I do hope that Frank does Lily and Eddie later on as well although it would have to be some other type of scene. I believe Herman and Grandpa are separate kits with bases that lock together if you buy both.


----------



## 1bluegtx

The munsters kit looks awesome!!!
Round 2 is doing a wizard of oz wicked witch with flying monkey...how cool is that.

BRIAN


----------



## GUS

Did they say anything about the PEGASUS?

gus


edit
sorry found info
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=362620


----------



## falcondesigns

Hunch said:


> Would that mean they are putting out a larger scale version of the raider?
> That resin studio scale kit either has issues or was patterned from a different studio model than I have reference pics for. There are obvious greebly differences, panels are wrong shape/place etc. This is probably why it appears to people that it is the monogram version. It will be VERY nice to have a GOOD kit of Galactica TOS.


Viper and Raider in 1/32 scale.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Very good news about the Original Battlestar Galactica Models! It will be interesting to see if Moebius has access to the original Miniatures..

That Munster Figure kit looks great as well!


----------



## Seaview

Ductapeforever said:


> Not being a Galactica fan, I must admit I am very disappointed in Wonderfest announcements.
> The 1/35th Scale Space Pod and Chariot, and The Large B-9 was the only news I was interested in.
> I guess Frank's done with the Irwin license.


 

I hope you're wrong about the Irwin Allen license, but you may be right. 
However, I am happy about the Munsters lab diorama and the BG-TOS kits. :dude:


----------



## liskorea317

Ductapeforever said:


> Not being a Galactica fan, I must admit I am very disappointed in Wonderfest announcements.
> The 1/35th Scale Space Pod and Chariot, and The Large B-9 was the only news I was interested in.
> I guess Frank's done with the Irwin license.


I hope not! I was waiting for the same things as you as well as for the big enterprise. What is the next big event for model kit announcements? Maybe new news will be available then!


----------



## irishtrek

Ductapeforever said:


> Frank has already said the same as previously released.


Both old and new in the same scale as well as the Pegasus?? then not double but triple:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:!!!


----------



## hal9001

Scorpitat said:


> Open the pod bay door Hal. LOL J/K :wave:


I think you have me mixed up with my younger brother HAL9000. We don't speak of him much around here. He was such an embarrassment! After the 'incident' we changed to lower case to help protect the family name.

_*I*_ would have opened the damn pod bay door!!!

hal900_1_-


----------



## spock62

Any news on the release date for the Batman Tumbler?


----------



## Xenodyssey

That is a a good question and something I'd like to know as well since I am still keen to own and build the Tumbler.



spock62 said:


> Any news on the release date for the Batman Tumbler?


----------



## SUNGOD

Fantastic to hear about original BSG.:thumbsup: Amazingly it's not long since I finally finished my reissued Revell Viper with the clear plastic window......and now it looks like we'll get another Viper and Raider.

Ones with much more detail and accuracy would be great....especially the Big G herself. I hope Moebius go to town on all that kitbashed detail.


----------



## SUNGOD

I'm not a big Munsters fan but that sculpture looks pretty amazing too. Really lifelike and natural looking body shapes and poses. 

Anyone see anything about the Mars Attacks kit also?


----------



## rkoenn

Nothing was shown concerning Mars Attacks but I believe he did mention they hoped for a kit before the end of the year.


----------



## Scorpitat

hal9001 said:


> I think you have me mixed up with my younger brother HAL9000. We don't speak of him much around here. He was such an embarrassment! After the 'incident' we changed to lower case to help protect the family name.
> 
> _*I*_ would have opened the damn pod bay door!!!
> 
> hal900_1_-


Lol Hal, I stand corrected. I guess we ALL have those relatives we just HATE to bring up in social gatherings, or be associated with. LOL


----------



## New Van Man

Xenodyssey said:


> That is a a good question and something I'd like to know as well since I am still keen to own and build the Tumbler.


Id also love a kit of "The Bat" from the forthcoming film.The wait for the Tumbler has been most frustrating.


----------



## spindrift

What impressed me the most was the presentation by Frank reached out to those intertested enough to attend some very very nice free kits through a raffle. Seemed half the room won something. R2 needs to pay attention. That was a fantastic PR and a big Thank You to fans! Well done!


----------



## enterprise_fan

Ductapeforever said:


> Frank has already said the same as previously released.


Which release we talking about? Are we talking the original TOS Galactica from many years ago or the recent NU Galactica?


----------



## Ductapeforever

enterprise_fan said:


> Which release we talking about? Are we talking the original TOS Galactica from many years ago or the recent NU Galactica?


Both. According to Moebius the Revell TOS Galactica and the NU Galactica are indeed the same scale. As is the old Cylon base Star and upcoming Pegasus.


----------



## Paulbo

Ductapeforever said:


> Both. According to Moebius the Revell TOS Galactica and the NU Galactica are indeed the same scale. As is the old Cylon base Star and upcoming Pegasus.


Yes, it was announced that Moebius will be doing ALL NEW TOS Galactica, Viper Mk 1, and Raider. The Galactica will be 1:4105 scale to match their NuGalactica and the "classic" Monogram kit. The Viper and Raider will be 1:32 scale to match the "classic" Viper kit - remember that the original Raider was box scale and did not match the Viper.

BTW - I have been off at Wonderfest so I haven't read all of this thread. If I've duplicated any information I apologize.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

Paulbo:

Thanks for your input. 
FYI. The new video you have posted on folding PE is good as well as very professionally done.


----------



## Paulbo

Cajjunwolfman said:


> ...FYI. The new video you have posted on folding PE is good as well as very professionally done.


Thank you!


----------



## Matthew Green

Yeah....Not a ship or car fan either. But GOOD NEWS for the Munsters!!!!

I will surely get them for the Monster Cafe Saltillo!


----------



## deadmanincfan

Matthew Green said:


> Yeah....Not a ship or car fan either. But GOOD NEWS for the Munsters!!!!
> 
> I will surely get them for the Monster Cafe Saltillo!


You'll be putting them in a place of honor, right Matthew?


----------



## irishtrek

Paulbo said:


> Yes, it was announced that Moebius will be doing ALL NEW TOS Galactica, Viper Mk 1, and Raider. The Galactica will be 1:4105 scale to match their NuGalactica and the "classic" Monogram kit. The Viper and Raider will be 1:32 scale to match the "classic" Viper kit - remember that the original Raider was box scale and did not match the Viper.
> 
> BTW - I have been off at Wonderfest so I haven't read all of this thread. If I've duplicated any information I apologize.


Then that makes TOS Galactica almost twice the length of the new one!!!!!


----------



## RB

Wow, that Cylon Raider will be pretty big if they stick to 1/32 scale!

About the Irwin Allen license...Frank was just talking about possible upcoming IA products on the Facebook page the other day, including the fact that an upcoming kit would be of one of the most iconic IA designs ever (hence the Robot speculation). I seriously doubt that they're done with IA kits. He's even mentioned that a Time Tunnel kit might still materialize...

And guys...Hathaway in styrene! Never thought I'd see _that_...


----------



## Captain Han Solo

RB said:


> Wow, that Cylon Raider will be pretty big if they stick to 1/32 scale!
> 
> About the Irwin Allen license...Frank was just talking about possible upcoming IA products on the Facebook page the other day, including the fact that an upcoming kit would be of one of the most iconic IA designs ever (hence the Robot speculation). I seriously doubt that they're done with IA kits. He's even mentioned that a Time Tunnel kit might still materialize...
> 
> And guys...Hathaway in styrene! Never thought I'd see _that_...


 
The Time Tunnel!
Whoa! Now were talking!


----------



## ChrisW

hal9001 said:


> I think you have me mixed up with my younger brother HAL9000. We don't speak of him much around here. He was such an embarrassment! After the 'incident' we changed to lower case to help protect the family name.
> 
> _*I*_ would have opened the damn pod bay door!!!
> 
> hal900_1_-


Damn, that's funny!


----------



## Chrisisall

Ductapeforever said:


> With the BSG TOS license, why do the Raider? If that is the example of the Moebius version, it doesn't look any better than the Revellogram version.


Oh, it is... those guys didn't miss a thing. It's all in the tiny details. Believe me, I worked my a*s off to get mine to look like THAT picture.


----------



## kdaracal

Ductapeforever said:


> Not being a Galactica fan, I must admit I am very disappointed in Wonderfest announcements.
> The 1/35th Scale Space Pod and Chariot, and The Large B-9 was the only news I was interested in.
> *I guess Frank's done with the Irwin license*.


I think I'm going to be sick.............


----------



## Larry523

RB said:


> He's even mentioned that a Time Tunnel kit might still materialize...


Actually, they already did the Time Tunnel kit, but they tried to distribute it via a real Time Tunnel. So the kits are lost somewhere in the infinite corridors of time...


----------



## Boxster

While the TOS BSG is great news. Wish I didn't cut up all those Revell Vipers now and build them OOB instead!

I like to ask anyone here who may know IF Moebius intends to make the Stealthstar and Blackbird in the future?

Thanks!

B


----------



## Old_McDonald

I"m happy for the Raider but is this from the TOS or the moviee Razor?

Also, what is the scale/measurements?


----------



## DinoMike

Old_McDonald said:


> I"m happy for the Raider but is this from the TOS or the moviee Razor?
> 
> Also, what is the scale/measurements?


 TOS Raider. No idea on the measurements, looked close to being at least half again as big as the old Monogram Raider.


----------



## John P

Dang, I have all those Millenium cockpit and landing gear sets for my old monogram Vipers. I put off building them for so long, a whole new kit is coming!


----------



## rkoenn

Here's Frank's Wonderfest post on FB today:

Hope everyone that came to WF had a good time. We ran things a little different than in the past, our little announcement room was fun. Q&A and door prizes were fun. Even had some Bride production kits that we gave away! Our announcements were:

TOS BSG kits
Forgotten Prisoner reissue
Resin Lab Base
Dark Knight Rises Bat-Pod w/Catwoman
Mel's Drive-In (HO scale, American Grafitti version)
Finished versions of the new BSG kits
Herman Munster and Grandpa
Bride Statue

More pictures and news soon!

One question I have is does anyone know anything about that last item, Bride Statue? And it also sounds like he's got more goodies up his sleeve fairly soon.


----------



## Bwain no more

The Bride kit will be offered as a resin prepaint (I think it will be slightly larger than the styrene version ) 
Tom


----------



## btbrush

Yep, bunch of good stuff from Mobius. BSG, Munsters, and a 40" Skipjack that for $100 will probably just fall off the shelves. But no Serenity. Guess you can't please everybody. Bye, see ya.


----------



## falcondesigns

DinoMike said:


> TOS Raider. No idea on the measurements, looked close to being at least half again as big as the old Monogram Raider.


Twice as big 1/32 scale.....


----------



## Hunch

falcondesigns said:


> Twice as big 1/32 scale.....


Sweeeet!


----------



## frankiefreak

Thanks for the info Bob. That is good news about the Bride kit out in 2-3 weeks. I'm just wrapping up my Horizon Wolfman,(pics coming soon!) so I'll be ready for the next project.Can't wait! And the Herman and Grandpa kit looks really cool.

Michael:wave:


----------



## SUNGOD

Cool news about the pre -built Nu BSG kits. I wasn't that fussed on having them as I much prefer the original ships...but now I'll probably buy them seeing as they're already built.


----------



## ClubTepes

falcondesigns said:


> Twice as big 1/32 scale.....


I hope they make it twice as big, so it is 1/32 but I have doubts.

I think they are making it the same size as the 'studio' scale raider, which some people BELIEVE is 1/32. But at 19 inches with, that just isn't the case.

The problem is that the blueprints for the raider cockpit set, make the scale of the monogram kit, 1/64th. So with a with of 10 3/4 inches wide, the 1/32 scale version needs to be 21 1/2 inches wide.


----------



## Helldogg

Forgive my ignorance, how big would we all guess the new viper and raider will be at 1/32nd scale? Also hos big are we guessing the Galactica will be in scale to the new one?


----------



## falcondesigns

ClubTepes said:


> I hope they make it twice as big, so it is 1/32 but I have doubts.
> 
> I think they are making it the same size as the 'studio' scale raider, which some people BELIEVE is 1/32. But at 19 inches with, that just isn't the case.
> 
> The problem is that the blueprints for the raider cockpit set, make the scale of the monogram kit, 1/64th. So with a with of 10 3/4 inches wide, the 1/32 scale version needs to be 21 1/2 inches wide.


Frank has said 1/32 scale.


----------



## Paulbo

Helldogg said:


> Forgive my ignorance, how big would we all guess the new viper and raider will be at 1/32nd scale? Also hos big are we guessing the Galactica will be in scale to the new one?


The Viper will be roughly the same size as the old Monogram kit. The Raider will be significantly larger than the old kit. Finally: no, we are not guessing that the Galactica will be in scale with the new one - it was specifically stated that this will be the case.


----------



## Helldogg

Thank you!


----------



## apls

Bwain no More, I e mailed you for info aboit ordering a replacement set, is there something wrong with your e mail, and will you be attending Resintopia?


----------



## ClubTepes

falcondesigns said:


> Frank has said 1/32 scale.


I know he said 1/32.

But 1/32 based on what size example?

There are different opinions on the size of the raider, just as there are different examples on the size of the Galactica.

I believe the kit will be based on the Salzo studio scale kit.
Some people claim that studio scale representation is 1/32 scale.

However the blueprints for the full size cockpit set, make the monogram kit about 1/64th scale.
So the monogram kit at 10.75 inches and 1/64th scale would make a 1/32 scale kit 21.5 inches wide.

But the Salzo kit is only about 19 inches wide.

So not having measured the cockpit on the Salzo kit and comparing it to the blueprints, I'm not convinced that it is 1/32 scale.

But I'm all ears if someone has a measurement of the studio scale cockpit.


----------



## Edge

Paulbo said:


> The Viper will be roughly the same size as the old Monogram kit. The Raider will be significantly larger than the old kit. Finally: no, we are not guessing that the Galactica will be in scale with the new one - it was specifically stated that this will be the case.


Just kind of a shame that the Galactica won't be any bigger. 

I will be happy with it no matter what the final size is, of that I'm sure.


----------



## SUNGOD

Edge said:


> Just kind of a shame that the Galactica won't be any bigger.
> 
> I will be happy with it no matter what the final size is, of that I'm sure.





I'd prefer a bigger Galactica too. When you look at the miniature there's a shed load of detail......

http://bruce-domain.blogspot.co.uk/2011/01/part-3-body-section-reference-for.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo

SUNGOD said:


> I'd prefer a bigger Galactica too. When you look at the miniature there's a shed load of detail......
> 
> http://bruce-domain.blogspot.co.uk/2011/01/part-3-body-section-reference-for.html


Damm!...They don't make em like that anymore.She's still a beauty!


----------



## ClubTepes

Captain Han Solo said:


> Damm!...They don't make em like that anymore.She's still a beauty!


Nope, they sure don't. Still one of my top 5 space ships.


----------



## charonjr

Okay, help me please. My head isn't working very well today.... How big a model will the TOS Galactica be in inches? A scale doesn't help if you don't know the original measurements.


----------



## John P

Dang, you'd think I'd recognize SOME of the model kit parts on that thing! But it's such a confusing... mess! :lol:


----------



## Edge

John P said:


> Dang, you'd think I'd recognize SOME of the model kit parts on that thing! But it's such a confusing... mess! :lol:


That's Mrs. Beautiful Mess to you!

Need a little ID help:

http://resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?t=5251


----------



## Paulbo

Just to throw a wrench into the discussion ...

Many "full scale" prop craft are built at or around 3/4 scale so you can't take the hero set prop as the be-all-and-end-all to determine the actual size of what a fighter's supposed to be.


----------



## John P

Edge said:


> That's Mrs. Beautiful Mess to you!
> 
> Need a little ID help:
> 
> http://resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?t=5251


Ironically put, since I need a login ID to go there, and I don't have one.


----------



## Joe Brown

The link went to a section of the RI site where modelers are id'ing a stupendous number of the model components that went into the original filming miniature.

It's an illness, I tells ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## Edge

John P said:


> Ironically put, since I need a login ID to go there, and I don't have one.


They are free and it's a pretty good site.


----------



## g_xii

Jeez.... what is is -- a full moon or something?

Seriously, all of you know that this kind of bickering is not allowed. Take it private if you have to continue with these thoughts, but I don't want to see it any more. Enough is enough.

In the meantime, I have deleted a LOT of posts that are way off topic. Let's grow up a bit here, folks!

--Henry


----------



## Rattrap

Okay, not to stir the worms too much here, but as I know a bit about CGI, I'll throw a little something in. To get models to behave properly when animated, most CGI modelers make the models "life-size". So, if Frank got the plans from the studio CGI modelers (and I think he did), then he could work from exact measurements. This caused major headaches when they found out that the landing bays won't fit the recesses on Galactica's hull, but the animators decided it wasn't worth the trouble to redesign something that probably wouldn't be reshot again anyway. Viper and Raider plans shouldn't present any such problems, since they don't transform in any way other than dropping landing gear.

As for the mythical "Studio Scale", There were supposedly at least three 1701-Ds- an eight-foot-one, a six-foot-one, and a four-foot-one. Which one of them was "Studio Scale"? They're all different sizes, for different shots and looks. But, if they're all different sizes, they can't all be right, can they? Which one is the "Studio Scale"? Most of the fighter-sized ships in Star Wars, Galactica and Buck Rogers were about 1/24-1/25 scale. On the other hand, Princess Ardala's Dreadnought was supposed to be huge, but the miniature was only about 4-6 feet.

Filming miniatures are rarely scaled to each other, unless they have to be physical arranged in the same shot. Scaling issues are dealt with in post-production, which is the reason for the amazing morphing Bird of Prey. Miniatures were sized to achieve the depth of field and the level of detail needed for the shot. Tin Man was supposed to be miles long. The miniature was less than two feet. Chekov's ear was only supposed to be a couple of inches, but to get the level of detail they needed, the miniature (macroture?) was several feet wide (24/1 scale ?)

Okay, now after all this explanatory monologue, what I'm getting at is that "Studio Scale" is about as useful and meaningful as Revell and Aurora's "Box Scale" of the 60s. It rarely if ever contains any useful information, and to seek fact from it is a path to madness.

Moderator- I've tried to keep this as emotionally flat and factual as I could. If you think it's still too inflammatory, please feel free to delete it. I won't take umbrage.

Take care guys, and remember- this is still a hobby (at least last time I checked).

:wave:


----------



## John P

Rattrap said:


> As for the mythical "Studio Scale", There were supposedly at least three 1701-Ds- an eight-foot-one, a six-foot-one, and a four-foot-one. Which one of them was "Studio Scale"?


Actually, the biggest one was 6 feet, coming in at 1/350 scale. That's the one most modelers agree has the best-looking curves and proportions. It was also the one used for the film Generations, after a repaint. It was a smoothie, with the aztec pattern painted on. It was built by ILM, had functional saucer separability, and used for the first couple of years of the series.

After, I think, season 2, Greg Jein built a 4-foot model that was easier for the effects unit to handle. It was festooned with overscale 3D paneling detail, and most of us out here in fandom agree that Greg didn't quite capture the gracefullness of the original. Whenever you see a backlit shot in later seasons, with the paneling throwing deep shadows, it's the 4-footer.

There was also a 2-foot model made, used only for far-away shots. I actually don't know much about the details of that one.

Technically, "studio scale" would apply to a replica of any of the three of them, since they were all used by the studio regularly. But I think most modelers agree that the 6-footer is the definitive one.


----------



## xsavoie

Unless I am mistaken,most of the BG fans would prefer to have the original Battlestar Galactica and other Battleships of that series to be at least the same scale as the Monogram issue.If so,make sure that Moebius at least hears you.Of course,the other question that comes to mind,would you want to sacrifice havng the new bigger and more detailed Cylon Raider in return.Of course,I'm just guessing here,but Moebius would probably want to avoid making too many big kits.Between the Cylon Raider and Battlestar Galactica,which one do you guys think would make the better sales.


----------



## RSN

xsavoie said:


> Unless I am mistaken,most of the BG fans would prefer to have the original Battlestar Galactica and other Battleships of that series to be at least the same scale as the Monogram issue.If so,make sure that Moebius at least hears you.Of course,the other question that comes to mind,would you want to sacrifice havng the new bigger and more detailed Cylon Raider in return.Of course,I'm just guessing here,but Moebius would probably want to avoid making too many big kits.Between the Cylon Raider and Battlestar Galactica,which one do you guys think would make the better sales.


The choice Moebius makes is the one I think WILL be best. It is their money they are risking to produce a kit, not ours, we only buy the product in the last step of the process. They start the process by talking with fans and builders to see what the water temp is like before they dive in. Just because they have not come here to get opinions from "experts" does not mean they have not talked to people to find out what they want. Next they would probably do a cost summary to see what size kit will give them the most return on their money. No company just dives into something without factoring in these things and will not produce a substandard product if they don't think it will sell, that is not how business works. 

Go Moebius, you have done a great job up until now, don't change a thing!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever

Unless you guys have all started going to class on the short Bus, it was stated from the onset the Galactica herself, the Pegasus and any future capital ships WIL BE in the same scale as the Moebius Galactica. Read this stuff, as they don't post it for decoration !


----------



## Richard Baker

Moebius scaled their new BSG kits to match scale with the original Monogram ones- something they did not have to do but it really helped builders who wanted a consistent scale for dioramas or evolution displays. That little extra step spoke volumes to their commitment to helping modelers- thei could have released them in 1/35 to match the Irwin Allen kits or just came up with a new standard for all of their releases.
The Monogram Galactica is a good size for a capital ship and with proper detailing it will work out nicely. A three foot replica would be nice for some, but I would have no place to put it in my home so I would not be able to justify the extra expense.


----------



## Tiberious

RSN said:


> The choice Moebius makes is the one I think WILL be best. It is their money they are risking to produce a kit, not ours, we only buy the product in the last step of the process. They start the process by talking with fans and builders to see what the water temp is like before they dive in. Just because they have not come here to get opinions from "experts" does not mean they have not talked to people to find out what they want. Next they would probably do a cost summary to see what size kit will give them the most return on their money. No company just dives into something without factoring in these things and will not produce a substandard product if they don't think it will sell, that is not how business works.
> 
> Go Moebius, you have done a great job up until now, don't change a thing!!! :thumbsup:


Yep, JUST like the deflector grid lines decision for PL right?


----------



## SUNGOD

Ductapeforever said:


> Unless you guys have all started going to class on the short Bus, it was stated from the onset the Galactica herself, the Pegasus and any future capital ships WIL BE in the same scale as the Moebius Galactica. Read this stuff, as they don't post it for decoration !




I should think everyone has read it. Nothing wrong with some people saying they'd prefer a larger Galactica kit though.


----------



## RSN

Tiberious said:


> Yep, JUST like the deflector grid lines decision for PL right?


Yup, I like 'em!  If a person doesn't want to spend their money on something they are not happy with, don't buy the product. Or they could invest 10's of thousands of their own dollars, start a company, get a product line license and make a kit that only they would be happy with and sit back and read the many complaints on how they "Did it wrong!" Just how I view it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Edge

I'm one fan of classic BSG that would like to see a larger kit of the Galactica.

Since Moebius is the home of the large Sci-Fi kit, it would be a shame if they didn't eventually release a larger Battlestar. The high level of detail on the Dykstra Battlestar, screams out for a large kit.

Of course I will buy one, no matter what size they release, just my $0.02.


----------



## RSN

Moebius' biggest successes with large kits are/will be subjects that cross hobby interests. The 4 window Seaview was a BIG hit with Sci-Fi builders and was also a BIG hit with R/C submarine enthusiasts as will the new 8 window Seaview and the HUGE Skipjack sub be. People demanded a large scale Jupiter 2 and by Moebius' own admission, it was not as big a seller as the interest in one here indicated. That is one of the biggest reasons a large Spindrift has not been attempted, but we did get a very nice small version of that ship.

Unless you can convince them that a big Galactica can be converted into a working submarine project, I don't think it will happen just based on a few people requesting it on a forum like this.


----------



## Old_McDonald

Is is known yet if any of the upcoming battlestar items will ever be done as pre-finished products? They aren't that different in size as the 2001 moon bus.

Tial


----------



## SUNGOD

Old_McDonald said:


> Is is known yet if any of the upcoming battlestar items will ever be done as pre-finished products? They aren't that different in size as the 2001 moon bus.
> 
> Tial




Possibly. They're doing some of the nu Battlestar ships apparently.


----------



## Edge

RSN said:


> Moebius' biggest successes with large kits are/will be subjects that cross hobby interests. The 4 window Seaview was a BIG hit with Sci-Fi builders and was also a BIG hit with R/C submarine enthusiasts as will the new 8 window Seaview and the HUGE Skipjack sub be. People demanded a large scale Jupiter 2 and by Moebius' own admission, it was not as big a seller as the interest in one here indicated. That is one of the biggest reasons a large Spindrift has not been attempted, but we did get a very nice small version of that ship.
> 
> Unless you can convince them that a big Galactica can be converted into a working submarine project, I don't think it will happen just based on a few people requesting it on a forum like this.


Good points. I certainly wouldn't want/expect them to do anything at a loss. Just dreaming I guess.


----------



## Rattrap

As more myself, if I can afford it, get it in the house, and it has the right shapes and details, everything else is gravy.


----------



## ClubTepes

Rattrap said:


> Okay, not to stir the worms too much here, but as I know a bit about CGI, I'll throw a little something in. To get models to behave properly when animated, most CGI modelers make the models "life-size". So, if Frank got the plans from the studio CGI modelers (and I think he did), then he could work from exact measurements. This caused major headaches when they found out that the landing bays won't fit the recesses on Galactica's hull, but the animators decided it wasn't worth the trouble to redesign something that probably wouldn't be reshot again anyway. Viper and Raider plans shouldn't present any such problems, since they don't transform in any way other than dropping landing gear.
> 
> As for the mythical "Studio Scale", There were supposedly at least three 1701-Ds- an eight-foot-one, a six-foot-one, and a four-foot-one. Which one of them was "Studio Scale"? They're all different sizes, for different shots and looks. But, if they're all different sizes, they can't all be right, can they? Which one is the "Studio Scale"? Most of the fighter-sized ships in Star Wars, Galactica and Buck Rogers were about 1/24-1/25 scale. On the other hand, Princess Ardala's Dreadnought was supposed to be huge, but the miniature was only about 4-6 feet.
> 
> Filming miniatures are rarely scaled to each other, unless they have to be physical arranged in the same shot. Scaling issues are dealt with in post-production, which is the reason for the amazing morphing Bird of Prey. Miniatures were sized to achieve the depth of field and the level of detail needed for the shot. Tin Man was supposed to be miles long. The miniature was less than two feet. Chekov's ear was only supposed to be a couple of inches, but to get the level of detail they needed, the miniature (macroture?) was several feet wide (24/1 scale ?)
> 
> Okay, now after all this explanatory monologue, what I'm getting at is that "Studio Scale" is about as useful and meaningful as Revell and Aurora's "Box Scale" of the 60s. It rarely if ever contains any useful information, and to seek fact from it is a path to madness.
> 
> Moderator- I've tried to keep this as emotionally flat and factual as I could. If you think it's still too inflammatory, please feel free to delete it. I won't take umbrage.
> 
> Take care guys, and remember- this is still a hobby (at least last time I checked).
> 
> :wave:


'Studio Scale' isn't really a set scale per say.
In many cases, it simply means the the model kit (of any subject where there was a physical 'studio' model) matches the size of the studio model.

This term has been extended a little bit for some of the CG models, like in the case of some of the NuBSG stuff. Some of the Vipers were made to the same scale as the TOS Viper, and hence were called 'studio scale'.

In the case of these 'new' TOS Galactica kits, there are no CG files of the ships because as we all know, the show was produced way back in '78'.

So as I understand by talking with Dave Metzner at the Moebius presentation, they we're either GOING TO, or DID, laser scan the Salzo Raider to produce the basic file for the kit.

And just curious, what recesses and Galactica landing bays are you talking about?


----------



## Trek Ace

The 1701-D studio models were at approximately six feet, four feet, and 27 inches. 

The Moebius Viper kits were scaled to the Revell/Monogram 1/32 scale kits. The original Viper studio models were at 1/24 scale. While the Cylon Raider studio models were built at 1/32.

The TOS _Galactica_ does exist in a cg form. An extremely detailed and accurate cg model was constructed for the ill-fated Tom DeSanto _Galactica _revival project that preceded the Ron Moore reboot. That file should still exist, somewhere.


----------



## DinoMike

ClubTepes said:


> And just curious, what recesses and Galactica landing bays are you talking about?


 In the new Galactica series, the landing bays retract into the hull when the ship makes a FTL jump.


----------



## eradicator178

*Man!!!!*

 Man, what a great time to be a modeler, in a genre other than cars and military!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RedHeadKevin

There might be rights issues with Moebius getting the TOS Galactica CGI models. If it wasn't made by ZOIC for the new series, or included in the Original Series materials that they acquired the rights for, they might not have access to the DeSanto-revival Galactica CGI files.


----------



## RB

Maybe I missed it in the thread...is the refurbished studio miniature in private hands or on display? Maybe it's available to be scanned.


----------



## falcondesigns

RedHeadKevin said:


> There might be rights issues with Moebius getting the TOS Galactica CGI models. If it wasn't made by ZOIC for the new series, or included in the Original Series materials that they acquired the rights for, they might not have access to the DeSanto-revival Galactica CGI files.


There is no issue.They only need to have the production company to give them the rights not any of the artist who work for the production company,in this case UNIVERSAL.


----------



## Edge

RB said:


> Maybe I missed it in the thread...is the refurbished studio miniature in private hands or on display? Maybe it's available to be scanned.


It is in private hands, along with the Basestar.


----------



## RB

Edge said:


> It is in private hands, along with the Basestar.


Thanks Edge!


----------

